# Miscarriage... Looking for support from Glasgow girls



## su1977 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Well the title says it all really. Me and dh went thro icsi and the first attempt failed however on a fet we managed to become pregnant with twins, I started bleeding on 24 dec just slightly and on the 27th we went for a scan and were told one sac was empty but that the other baby was great, good hb. Later that day I was resting in bed and started bleeding fiercely. We returned for another scan and we were told I've had a complete miscarriage, passed both babies at home. Ladies I can tell you this was the most horrific thing I could ever think of in life. Words cannot describe the devastation.

If any of you could share some wisdom  and support that would be great. 

Wishing you all good luck in your journeys,
Su.x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello

I'm so sorry for your loss 

I'm the mod in charge over at the pregnancy, stillbirth and neonatal loss section. Please feel free to put a post up and have a look around, the ladies there have all been through the devastation you describe and are very supportive.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

Wendy
XXX


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry for your loss   feel free to pm me for a chat etc. I'm at Glasgow and had a similar experience in November


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Sue 1977 Big Hugs      There is nothing anybody can say that can make you feel any better and the question of WHY never leaves you ,just take life day by day and it is true time makes things easier to deal with.  Obvisely everybody is diffrent but the way i handle it is by being more determind THIS WILL WORK !!!!! And i WONT give up no matter how many times i get slapped down i wont be down for long !  There is always somebody worse off than myself , I have a friend who got pregnant first time everything was perfect until her 20 week scan and abnormalitys were found at 25 weeks she had to go to the Southern General for an abortion the baby was then delivered, still born a few days later    When i think of her i think everything i have been through is nothing really, on the scale of the pain and heartache, hers will top mine every time but she has come through it and is living life again . Thinking of you. Elaine


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Su,

I am so sorry to hear of your losses and there is nothing that I can say that wil make you feel any better.  I truly wish that there was.    I also suffered an early m/c and was just debastated.  Move from day to day and allow yourself to grieve and let it all out.  I wish you loads of luck for the future.

xx


----------



## claireyttc (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Su,

I was being treated at the GCRM in Glasgow and also had a miscarriage, that required a D&C in the end.  Unfortunately there are very few words that can give you comfort.  Its so difficult, especially after what we have all been through to get to that BFP.  When its snatched away it completely takes the breath out of you.  Sadly we just aren't exempt from miscarriage.

The only thing I can say is similar to what has been said below.  Firstly - you are not alone. We have all been there and know what its like.  Form bonds with people on here.  It does help.  Secondly, - look to the future and try to move on as best you possibly can, taking one day at a time.  Thirdly - don't blame yourself, its not your fault, its just one of these things that nobody can control.

I hope your time comes soon.

Lots of luck.  Claire x

P.S feel free to personal message me anytime.


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

Im in Glasgow lovie - I am do desperately sorry for your loss xxxx Much love and virtual cuddles ((((hugs)))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

